# Smoked chicken



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Smoked this today 01-10-04. It tastes even better than it looks. 
4.5hrs of smoking time with apple wood. Had to set the thermostat on high because of the cold. This is the coldest its been outside while smoking.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Way to go Mike! Of all of the things I have ever smoked I have yet to beat chickens smoked in apple wood. MMMM-MMM good.


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

Man that looks good! Perfect color. I didnt have as good a turn out as you , I had two racks of jerky going at the same time the highest temp I could reach was 150 degrees so I built a 3 sided cover with a top still the same temp! I smoked it for 5hours before I check it, The bottom rack was to dry, and the top rack wasnt done. So I left The top rack on for another 2hrs, it turned out pretty good, but I didnt care for the marinaid. Oh well, call it inexperiance. Nice going Mike, today will be chicken and hard 
boiled eggs. (just playing around)  
Oh and by the way what marinaid or brine did you use?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

None. Just smoked'um naked.


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

I`m putting mine in right now! 
I`ll post my results

Rick


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Too bad we can't have a sample Mike! The pic looks delicious!

I'm gonna do that soon.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just gone done eating them(smoked yesterday for today) Man, they were absolutely fantastic. Nice smokey flavor thoughout. Definently going to this more often.


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey Mike I just Took mine off the smoker.
It is delicious, I also smoked some hard boiled eggs, They are now on my tasty list. I smoked them for 3hrs at 150 degrees.
I`ll definately be doing more A few hours ago I was outside and noticed two fat rooster pheasants near my pond, couldnt help but wonder what they would taste like Smoked. Have a good one.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Smoked Hard Boiled Eggs? Sounds interesting how did they turn out? I am assuming you did them in apple wood with the chickens? you guys are killing me, now I'm going to have to go out get the smoker ready for next weekend.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

What kind of smokers do you use? I'm considering buying an electric but I have never had one of the commercial units available. I made a smoker out of an old refrigerator and a hot plate, it worked like a champ! My wife did not like the way it looked in the backyard and made me throw it out with the promise that I could by a new smaller one. I have been using a small charcoal unit, I like the flavor but it is a pain to keep the temp. regulated, it requires constant attention. I have been looking at both gas and electric models and am looking for some input from experienced users. Thanks, Eric


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

Thats right sawcat, I know it sounds pretty odd but they were good , nice smoky flavor. The skin was kind of rubbery but good texture. And yes it was with apple wood, 150 degrees for 3 hrs. 
I had the chickin on the bottem rack & the eggs on the top. Hey you never know unless you try


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Sure looks good Mike. Nothing beats smoked poultry. I smoked 4 turkey last week, one for me and 3 for some friends, it's almost gone so I'll have to do some more in a couple of weeks. If you ever get a chance try a pork roast, man is that ever good. The meat just falls off the bone it's so tender and has a great smokey taste.


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey Boltaction
Do you have a recipe for that pork roast also temp and for how long? 
Thanks Rick!
Also Hey sawcat
I have an electric smoker, that I`m just learning how to use.
Thanks to all the members of this site.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Bookmaker, no recipe. I used a meat net, like the kind you get with a combination pork and beef roast. I got it at Kent Butcher's Supply Co. in Grand Rapids. I put the roast in the net and hung it in the smoker over a drip pan and if I remember right it was in the smoker for about 12 hrs. when the temp got up to 170.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

You guys and all your talk about smoking stuff! I couldn't stand it any more so I went out and bought a new smoker. I bought a Smokey Mountain 3600g at Gander Mt. for 149.00, it is an upright cabinet type measuring 18"x18"x36" tall and it's gas fired. I brought it home and fired it up to season it, I'll be up early loading some chickens in Apple wood before I head across the state to go to the Fly Tying get together at Toddsons. Next weekend Smoked Fish in Alder wood, and next some Prime rib in Hickory or Mesquite, See what you've Done! Thanks, Eric


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Oops, I'm so sorry!!! (Clintons voice).










Just like to rub it in a little. LOL


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

If Bill would have rubbed it in a little better maybe he would still be denying the whole thing. 

LOL I do have a serious question though, Approx. how many hours of smoking time should I expect from a 20# bulk tank? Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I would imagine quite of few. I have an electric.

I'm gonna guess on this based upon my useage from my turkey fryer, about 40 or more hours at least.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am sure that Mike is right on the money!


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks guys!, the chickens are in the smoker and I'm sitting here watching the little curls of smoke dance out of the stove pipe, It looks like a Currier and Ives card. Wow another brutally cold morning, but it looks like another beautiful day (to look at). Good day to all and I'm looking forward to seeing some of you at Toddson's place. Eric


----------

